
10,000 Year Clock (2011) - stevewilhelm
http://www.10000yearclock.net/index.html
======
e3pi
Naw, steampunk confabulations are mere mechanics' electrolysis eroding
permutations, dust to dust. I'm going with encoding human DNA. Humans are
persistant and I'd wager they make it through the next arbitrary melleniums.

------
stevewilhelm
Also see [http://longnow.org/clock/](http://longnow.org/clock/)

------
joshdance
Any status update on this? 2011 was a while ago. :)

